# How do I leave DRI?



## msutton33 (Aug 11, 2016)

I own 10,500 points in the US Collection and I'm a club member.  I can't afford to pay the maintenance fees any longer.  I would like some advice on how to turn the points back to DRI without hurting my credit.  I don't owe any money on the points just the annual maintenance fees.  Any advice will be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 12, 2016)

There is a Sticky pinned to the top of the DRI board.  We used that information ourselves and are in the process of relinquishing our US Collection points (keeping our Hawaii points for now).


----------



## msutton33 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank you very much...I just saw the sticky. I will start the process today.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 12, 2016)

msutton33 said:


> Thank you very much...I just saw the sticky. I will start the process today.



Just be aware that this can be a long process and they're not very quick about it. You'll have to keep on top of them.


----------



## msutton33 (Aug 12, 2016)

I sent my email and received a ticket number.  What would be the best way to stay on top on this.  Does anyone have a phone number to call or any suggestions on how to stay on top if this?


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 13, 2016)

msutton33 said:


> I sent my email and received a ticket number.  What would be the best way to stay on top on this.  Does anyone have a phone number to call or any suggestions on how to stay on top if this?



I  stayed on top of it mostly with E-mails. It gave me a paper trail of what/when as far as communication and intent. I made at least one or two phone calls as well.


----------



## msutton33 (Aug 13, 2016)

Great advise thank you!!


----------



## gmidkiff (Aug 17, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> There is a Sticky pinned to the top of the DRI board.  We used that information ourselves and are in the process of relinquishing our US Collection points (keeping our Hawaii points for now).



So, where do I find the referenced Sticky?  Looked at the top of this board but cannot find it.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 17, 2016)

gmidkiff said:


> So, where do I find the referenced Sticky?  Looked at the top of this board but cannot find it.



http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224859


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 20, 2016)

dougp26364 said:


> Just be aware that this can be a long process and they're not very quick about it. You'll have to keep on top of them.


Clearly, for some people the process can take awhile,   BUT for me the whole process was less than  45 days.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 21, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> Clearly, for some people the process can take awhile,   BUT for me the whole process was less than  45 days.



I think it's quicker/easier if you own a trust/points account. Deeded weeks seem to take months to process. At least it took months in our case.


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 21, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> Clearly, for some people the process can take awhile,   BUT for me the whole process was less than  45 days.



We own points. Took at most two weeks to receive the docs that needed to be notarized. We then sat on the docs for several months and mailed them from Santa Fe the day before we were finishing our July vacation. Less than two weeks after that we found that we had been downgraded from Platinum to Silver, with our US points gone leaving us with just Hawaii as requested.


----------



## msutton33 (Aug 23, 2016)

I have a vacation scheduled for Thanksgiving.  Should I wait until after Thanksgiving to submit the paperwork like you all did?

I've already paid the MF on the points I would be using for the Thanksgiving trip.  Don't they belong to me?  

I'm scared to loose the Thanksgiving reservations.  Airline tickets have been purchased, cars rented etc. 

Trying to think ahead.

Any advise would be appreciated.

thank you!!!


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 23, 2016)

I'd suggest you call and ask, just so you have someone at DRI telling you how your specific situation works -- especially since your Thanksgiving vacation is only 45 days or so before next years maintenance fees are due.

 They had our paperwork to us within two weeks of receiving a ticket number. That was in March or early April. We had Santa Fe already lined up for the end of July and called because we'd heard that people were losing reservations during the give backs, despite that fact that they were paid through the year. We were told "just send the paperwork back when you're ready" -- even though the documents said notarize and return within 30 days. 

We got them notarized right after the 4th of July and carried them with us to Sedona and Santa Fe, then mailed them before we left Santa Fe on July 28th. We still haven't received official notice that our US collection points are gone, but they were gone off the reservation screen in two weeks, possibly less because I was watching my bank account for the checks to clear, not the website.


----------



## msutton33 (Aug 23, 2016)

Would you be able to tell me the number I need to call please.  thank you


----------



## nuwermj (Aug 24, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> I'd suggest you call and ask, just so you have someone at DRI telling you how your specific situation works



Yea, good luck with that. One person will tell you one thing, another person will tell you the opposite. Which one is correct, how do you know? DRI's facebook page is littered with such information. Whatever they tell you should be confirmed independently. It's a sorry state of affairs.




msutton33 said:


> Would you be able to tell me the number I need to call please.



877-497-7521, option 1 English, then 3 is direct to Loss Mitigation.


----------



## msutton33 (Aug 25, 2016)

Thank you very much


----------

